# GPK Kwik Kiln mini propane kiln



## 924T (Aug 6, 2014)

Howdy, all!

I ran across a portable mini propane kiln last night, and thought I'd throw it out for review and
analysis by the GRF membership.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cb91nETfaqg&feature=youtu.be[/youtube]

One thing I noticed in watching this video is that they did not preheat the mold, yet their pours 
did not seem to harm the mold.

The stainless steel 'enclosures' seem to be some kind of worm clamp.

I think the price is a little high, yet it does seem like a very handy little kiln.

I'm interested to hear what your impression is of this!

Cheers,

Mike

edit: 8.13.14 per g_axelsson's tip to the forum, changed link and dropped the s from https


----------



## glorycloud (Aug 6, 2014)

Looks simple enough. I do like using the MAPP gas and torch though but this would
be simpler I would think. LazerSteve has a nice mini furnace too!


----------



## 924T (Aug 8, 2014)

glorycloud,

I didn't know lazersteve had a mini furnace----it's been a while since I've been to his 
website, because I have a rough time getting the videos to play.

I'll go take a look at his furnace.

Cheers,

Mike


----------



## 4metals (Aug 8, 2014)

Don't overlook using the kitchen microwave to melt your gold either. 

They sell the inserts to do it, and yes it works.


----------



## rewalston (Aug 8, 2014)

glorycloud said:


> LazerSteve has a nice mini furnace too!



I'm not sure if Steve's mini furnace is still available, it's not listed on his site. Might have to PM him about it.

Rusty


----------



## Claudie (Aug 8, 2014)

Looking at the guys website, most all of the supplies look a little high priced. If you do a simple internet search, I think you may find the same things at a more reasonable price.


----------



## etack (Aug 8, 2014)

This is/was a forum member at one time.

Looks to be about 1hr and $15.00 worth of material in them.

Eric


----------



## Palladium (Aug 8, 2014)

Steve is still a forum member and moderator. He's just busy like the rest of us.


----------



## Claudie (Aug 9, 2014)

Claudie said:


> Looking at the guys website, most all of the supplies look a little high priced. If you do a simple internet search, I think you may find the same things at a more reasonable price.



After spending some time shopping around on the internet, the prices on that site are in line with most other places., some things are even less expensive. I guess it's just been a while since I bought this stuff. :|


----------



## 924T (Aug 13, 2014)

etack,

Do you know what the stainless steel bands around the refractory are?

I tend to agree, it looks like <$25 of materials. Refractory cement is pretty slow to dry, so it
would take some time for that.

Here's a video of a heavier duty 2-torch micro min kiln built by a guy in Oregon:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EIuhIi7FrqM&list=UUqiy93y5z8LP-jVFI8pNVbA[/youtube]

It's a bit less money, and he uses rigidized Kaowool as the refractory, and even has another video
with instructions for making your own.

Cheers,

Mike


----------

